# When you apply Nikwax on gloves?



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Got a pair of BD Guide gloves, should I apply the Nikwax that came with them immediately or half season depending on the weather? And how often after that? My average is 20 days x season. 
Fantastic gloves. I’ll rite a review soon.


----------



## igorovsb (Sep 24, 2017)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Got a pair of BD Guide gloves, should I apply the Nikwax that came with them immediately or half season depending on the weather? And how often after that? My average is 20 days x season.
> Fantastic gloves. I’ll rite a review soon.


I have squad black diamond, they are great but leather gets soaking wet in the half of the riding day then you have to squeeze and drain them.
I now prepped them with granger g-wax for leather in three layers, let them dry for a day between layers.
Haven't tested this impregnation on gloves yet but it works on leather footwear so i'm confident.
Definitely wax imediately.


Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Honestly I destroy gloves before the nikwax wears off. If you find the leather is looking wet at some point in the season, give em another layer, can't hurt. I put the gloves on and massage the whole pack into the gloves, keep them near a heat source for 24 hours and then use them. Although I will say the BD Spark gloves have been really good to me and are holding up well.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Honestly I destroy gloves before the nikwax wears off. If you find the leather is looking wet at some point in the season, give em another layer, can't hurt. I put the gloves on and massage the whole pack into the gloves, keep them near a heat source for 24 hours and then use them. Although I will say the BD Spark gloves have been really good to me and are holding up well.


I used to be the same, then bought a pair of Dakine Charger Mitts (their second cheapest mitt...) to tide me over before getting some quality gloves again. Lo and behold, they lasted the rest of the season (Jan-May) and then the entire NZ season too. They're well worn down now, but I think I'll buy 2 more pairs and call it good. Leather treated them 3 times I think to keep them waterproof. I think mitts last me much better because there's less stitching to pull apart.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Phedder said:


> I used to be the same, then bought a pair of Dakine Charger Mitts (their second cheapest mitt...) to tide me over before getting some quality gloves again. Lo and behold, they lasted the rest of the season (Jan-May) and then the entire NZ season too. They're well worn down now, but I think I'll buy 2 more pairs and call it good. Leather treated them 3 times I think to keep them waterproof. I think mitts last me much better because there's less stitching to pull apart.


I can't do mittens my hands sweat too much, even with liners. I have tried so many different gloves to find the right insulation that absorbs my sweat and doesn't get wet and cold inside the glove. Hestra were the best gloves I have found, but they shrunk up big time. The BDs are pretty legit, we'll see this winter.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks guys! Great, will wax tonight. They feel very durable and well made. I can even fit my Biomex wrist guards inside, from a previous and destroyed pair of Level Protective gloves that served me well. They work well also with different types of liners inside, the BD liners are very warm. I’m set for all temps and weather. All is needed now is Ullr and tons of fluffy magic powder. Got tires, season pass and plenty of sick days. >


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Guide Gloves are great gloves. Once you get them broken in they have good dexterity for such a beefy glove. 

As far as Nikwaxing goes. I mostly use leather gloves. The performance for backcountry touring is the best imo. I typically rub in the Nikwax leather cream every 4-6 outings. Especially if I notice the gloves getting soaking wet in the field. I think a tube is around ten bucks. Takes just a few minutes to apply.

Moral is that you'll probably have reapply the treatment here and there.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Thanks guys! Great, will wax tonight. They feel very durable and well made. I can even fit my Biomex wrist guards inside, from a previous and destroyed pair of Level Protective gloves that served me well. They work well also with different types of liners inside, the BD liners are very warm. I’m set for all temps and weather. All is needed now is Ullr and tons of fluffy magic powder. Got tires, season pass and plenty of sick days. >


There's big snow heading to Tahoe this weekend. High elevation blizzard. Atmospheric river event.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ridinbend said:


> There's big snow heading to Tahoe this weekend. High elevation blizzard. Atmospheric river event.


I can’t wait brother. The new Snow Beast waits ready in the garage. The boards are staring at th sky and the boots are jumping all over with the new gloves..


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

With Leather you want to wax right away before you use them.

Then re-wax whenever it looks like they aren't shedding water as well... maybe at the end of the season, or maybe before depending on how hard you trash them.

Oh and by the way, I used to go through at least a pair of gloves pero season... with mittens my Dakine leathers are going for their 3rd season and they just have some scratches but still plenty of life left. I wear thin moisture wicking liner gloves as well.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

i switched to snoseal, the nikwax doesn't last more than a few days on the hill for me in the wet PNW snow. I'd apply right away and whenever you start to see any dampening


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

F1EA said:


> With Leather you want to wax right away before you use them.
> 
> Then re-wax whenever it looks like they aren't shedding water as well... maybe at the end of the season, or maybe before depending on how hard you trash them.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I used to go through at least a pair of gloves pero season... with mittens my Dakine leathers are going for their 3rd season and they just have some scratches but still plenty of life left. I wear thin moisture wicking liner gloves as well.


Thanks! 
You guys all ride more than me apparently. My last pair lasted 4 seasons at the least, but I do mostly day trips for pow days, I don’t drive up when the weather is too heavy, it takes forever and IF the road is open you usually end up in a wind hold mountain whiteout with 2 lifts open. It sucks. And the drive back it’s usually worse. But I’m planning to stay there few days in a row this season. So thanks for the tips!


----------

